# Supervisory Deputy US Marshal Norman Merkel



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Supervisory Deputy US Marshal Norman Merkel*

United States Department of Justice - United States Marshals Service, U.S. Government

End of Watch Wednesday, January 16, 2019

Add to My Heroes Add to My Heroes

Write a Reflection

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
Please login to view Agency contact information. Click here to log in.

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

